# 6 mục đích của việc học Karate mang lại cho trẻ.



## Hong Erato (16/1/19)

6 mục đích của việc học Karate mang lại cho trẻ.

*1. Học võ giúp trẻ em năng động, tự tin hơn*
Thay vì việc đi học rồi về nhà và để trẻ bỏ nhiều thời gian cho việc chơi game, xem tivi, điện thoại … thì tại sao bạn không đăng ký cho con mình học võ. Một lớp võ đầy tiếng cười với người thầy và những người đồng môn sẽ giúp con bạn hòa đồng, tự tin và thoải mái hơn trong giao tiếp, giảm áp lực khi tương tác với mọi người.

*2. Cho con khỏe mạnh hơn và có một thân hình cân đối*
Là bậc cha mẹ chắc hẳn ai cũng muốn con của mình luôn luôn khỏe mạnh, không bị bệnh tật và to khỏe. Học võ giúp con bạn vận động nhiều hơn từ đó các cơ bắp cũng trở nên săn chắc, deo dai hơn. Việc vận động thường xuyên giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh hơn, tăng sức đề kháng chống chọi lại bệnh tật. Tập võ là một biện pháp hiệu quả để đốt cháy calo giúp tránh tình trạng béo phì, thừa cân cho một thân hình đẹp, săn chắc.






​*3. Tự bảo vệ được mình*
Học võ không phải để đánh nhau, tuy nhiên trong những trường hợp đặc biệt trẻ có thể tự bảo vệ bản thân mình trước những kẻ xấu.

*4. Tăng sức chịu đựng, giúp mạnh mẽ hơn trong xã hội*
Nhiều người vẫn nghĩ học võ làm cho con người ta cọc cằn và nóng nảy hơn, tuy nhiên nhận định này hoàn toàn sai lầm. Người học võ thường có tố chất bình tĩnh và tập trung hơn trong những tình huống cụ thể ngoài xã hội. Người học võ không chị được học cách đánh trả người khác mà còn được rèn luyện khả năng chịu đòn, cuộc sống ngoài xã hội cũng như một trận đấu gay cấn trên võ đài: “Vấn đề không phải cú đấm của anh mạnh tới mức nào. Vấn đề là anh có thể chịu được cú đấm mạnh tới mức nào, mà vẫn có thể tiếp tục tiến lên”. Chính vì vậy mà học võ giúp trẻ có sực chịu đựng tốt hơn trước những phong ba, bão táp của cuộc đời để có thể bước xa hơn và gặt hái những thành công của mình.

*5. Tăng tính kỷ luật*
Trong cuộc sống tính kỷ luật là điều cần thiết ở bất kỳ đâu và trong bất kỳ tính huống nào. Karate là một môn thể thao mang tính kỷ luật cao với những nguyên tắc không thể làm trái được. Dù theo học bất kỳ một môn võ nào thì trẻ cũng cần phải tuân thủ đúng nguyên tắc của môn võ đề ra từ đó dần hình thành tính kỷ luật và trở thành thói quen trong cuộc sống hằng ngày.

*6. Kỉ niệm*
Tạm thời gạt hết những trận đấu nảy lửa, những buổi tập ướt đẫm mồ hôi khỏi đầu! Võ thuật khắc nghiệt và gần gũi với các yếu tố bạo lực, nhưng một lớp võ đầy tiếng cười, một cuộc sống vui vẻ cùng những người chung đam mê võ thuật vẫn là điều không thể thiếu trong tâm hồn một con người yêu võ. Khi được rèn luyện võ thuật từ nhỏ, trẻ em sẽ có nhiều kỉ niệm hơn là những đứa trẻ chỉ đến trường rồi về nhà. Điều này góp phần hoàn thiện thêm về nhân cách, tính cách và kí ức.






Nguồn: Thầy Đỗ Trường Thi - Giáo viên Karate tại trường Erato

Trường Âm Nhạc và Nghệ Thuật Biễu Diễn Erato

Cơ sở Lan Anh village Quận 2 – đường số 45, phường Bình An, Quận 2

(028) 3620 5782


----------

